# Betta fry



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok my betta frys are 6 days on nd I was wondering when do I need to change the water ..I don't wanna killed them I only have 6 survival (lol the rest tango kinda eat them ) NEED HELP


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Is the father still in the tank? You need to remove him!

How big is the tank? How many gallons?


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

would the female betta really eat the bettas when there first born


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...I've never bred my bettas before, though I'm going to this summer, so I haven't had any experience.

...I would assume so... the main reason you're supposed to remove the female because she's just been nipped and chased, embraced, etc, etc and she's all tired out, and needs time to heal. That could be another factor, though.


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

I took the male out when I seen the frys tail and my tank Is 8x10 5 1/2 gallon


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Around four days is the time you're supposed to take the male out (is what I've read.) 

And you're feeding the fry? I believe you should siphon the bottom of the tank every day to get rid of dead fry and gunk. 

A sponge filter set on low would help too. 

... I have an idea, but I'm really not sure and I don't want to say anything wrong... Other members on the forum can help you. 

Don't quote me on this, but maybe small water changes every day or every other day. I'm just familiar with ten gallons.


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok...well I'm try to do it every other day...thanxs anyway


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem. I would say maybe 25% to 50% water changes every day or every other day with siphoning every day would be fine. 

...I tried. XP


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

@shadow123 Well I first breeded my betta female she did eat the frys ..( I was to see how my female will react to the frys) but then I read in a book where a lady took her male out and let her female take care of the frys ...so there could be a 50/50 chance that should be her frys


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's a big risk, letting the female take care of the fry.... Really low chance of that actually succeeding.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would remove the female as soon as they are done spawning.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It is not natural for the female to raise the fry. A female does not have the instinct that a male does.

You need to do water changes daily to keep the ammonia levels down and remove the stunting hormone.


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't Noe that .....so my betta frys are 6 days old so can I change them now


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Only change water when your fries are 2 weeks old. within this 2 weeks, you could use a sponge filter first. Good luck


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

@LOVESGSE I hope it works out THANXS


----------



## legs3639 (Feb 18, 2013)

*female taking care of fry*

my female started taking care of the fry when she saw the male was eating them. they were in a tank with a screen between them and some fry got over on her side and she did great better than the male. shes done this now for three separate breeds


----------

